# Sticky  Innotech collar problems post your ecollar reviews



## Bobm

Please use this thread to post your ecollar brand and what you think of it

I have a two dog innojunk collar that has repeatedly had a very bad failure, the signal for one collar will jump to the other.

Then what happens next is the dog that misbehaving gets no correction and you keep moveing up the stimulation level until the other dog thats doing nothing wrong yelps in confusion and pain.

Unfortunately there is no way to realize this failure has occured until its too late and the good dog gets hurt.

Its been sent in twice for warranty repair " we never have that happen" BS. This was failure number three.

If there is one thing a multiple dog Ecollar unit should not do its jump to the wrong collar undoing training.

I work in a field where Murphys Law runs rampant and am normally very patient about mechanical (or electronic in this case) failure, but this is a design flaw.

I will never purchase a Innotech collar or product again.


----------



## Springerguy

Bob,

I also own an Innojunk two dog collar. It is the biggest piece of garbage I have ever owner. In the three years I've owned this collar I've replaced somewhere between 8 to 10 collars - so many I can't even keep count. When I called to replace a collar in Oct - standard policy is having a collar break opening weekend - they told me they are getting out of the sporting dog collars. I had purchased a sport dog collar and also had one of those collars break.........when I received the UPS labels to send the collars back they all went to the same address. How could I be so stupid to buy a replacement 2-dog collar by the same company that owns Innojunk?? By the way, the replacement Innojunk collar had a range of approx. 6 feet so I had to call them again. They work fine in the back yard but once you're putting them through the rigors of hunting the internal antennae's break and they are worthless.


----------



## mmartin

I have a tri-tronics sport 2 dog and have nothing but good things to say about it. Have had to only change battery in the remote on time in five years. I used it every day there for awhile and no failures. Would recommend one to anybody.


----------



## Dak

I have a tritronics two dog system as well...it is Ok at best...only because I usually only put one of our dogs out at the same time. Same problem BoBm was talking about...signal jumping collars.


----------



## mmartin

I always run two dogs and have never had the collars jump. Have accidentally hit wrong button before but have never had it zap wrong dog.


----------



## fishless

I have a sport dog 1800. The tone button on the controller broke, they replaced free. And 2 collars have broke, not the electronics but where they attach to the collar, I have no idea how my dogs did that. They replaced both of those for free also. I have not had any other problems then that. They have stood behind there product I just think it should be a little more durable.


----------



## CDK

One word DOGTRA


----------



## roostman

I have the Dogtra 1702 with the led readout and really like it, it also has a vibration button where it more like a warning without actually zapping the dog which is really nice also, so far it's a thumbs up!


----------



## taddy1340

I too vote for Dogtra. I'm going on my 4th year of the 202NCP. I love the page (vibrate) feature! They'd provided good service and I've put the collars through some hard use. When I was stationed in ND, it was not uncommn of me and the pups to be outside in -20 or colder weather. The collars ALWAYS worked even when they looked like a solid ice block.

Go Dogtra IMO!


----------



## Springer

I vote Tri-Tronics. I have never had any trouble with the two dog collars (I've had two different models).

The only other reliable one would be Dogtra.

Launchers the DT's are nice because you can add releases by yourself and they have the loading door which you can put the bird in after you set the launcher.

The Dogtra launchers most people say are the best but you have to send in the release and remote if you want to add another one.

:2cents:


----------



## tdsetter

I am on my third scout collar....the receivers keep going on the blink.
Innotek has been replacing but I've lost faith. Will go to Tritronics next time probably. Innotek always claims they've not had too many problems, but I've seen several forums where people have complained.


----------



## Jungda99

My vote is for DT Systems. I have had mine for three years and not one problem. I will buy another one if my current one ever fails me. completly happy.


----------



## tlr

I have an innoteck callar for 5 yaers and have had no problem whatso ever with it . It is a single dog collar. My boys have dogtra clooars and have had no problem with them either . I guess we are just lucky


----------



## cancan

I had an innotek, never had any real trouble with it except range.....

I have dogtra collars now, a newer one dog 1200 nc and an older 2 dog system that is nearly 10 years old....not one single problem.


----------



## Fosse

I own TT and Dogtra and like both just as equal. Recently I picked up a Dogtra 3502NCP Super-X. Put aside that this is a two dog unit. I like all features of this unit and it is very easy to use. The LCD screen on the transmitter shows a digital reading of the exact level of correction you are giving and reading of the battery life in your transmitter. The feature I like the most is the vibrate-page mode. I teach quartering with a low setting on the collar. I cast and call the dog will a very light nick. This way I do not have to use the nick any more, and can page the dog instead. This is a great addition to the collar world. What will they think of next.

All Around a great product...


----------



## marcschultz

If you are tired of your collar and looking for something newer, try "Unleashed" collars from lcsupply. I almost got one, but I went with a tritronics G3 Basic.


----------



## LuckCounts

I have a Sport Dog Upland Hunter 1850 and have nothing but good things to say about it. The range is great, the electronics never failed me, the rechargeable batteries have had a long life. Had an antenna fall off in the field and needed the unit to guide a hunt for the next day (totally my fault for not checking it), and a rep from Sportdog called a local Gander Mountain and asked them to give me an antenna and they would send a replacement. Also had a probe crack and they sent me a couple of sets for free. Good product and service after the sale will keep me coming back


----------



## NDTerminator

Been using the Dogtra 1200 NC and 1200 NCP for 6 years without any problems whatsoever (other than having to replace one battery after 4 years of constant training/hunting, which is expected upkeep...).

Two features that really make the Dogtra stand out is that the transmitter is extremely compact & fully waterproof.

Can't go wrong with a Dogtra...


----------



## DodgeLynn

Been through two tri-tronics collars. From the get go the remote would fall out of sinc with the collar and its not very durable in the field, especially when its a cold wet day. I borrowed a Dogtra collar from a buddy, and liked it, bought one the next weekend and have had no problems. Ruger responds to the warning every time without the need to zap em. The compact size makes a difference too. Worth the purchase for sure!!


----------



## woolie.222

I am on my second sport dog sd-800 that has gone bad both times they replaced them for free and this last time they up graded me to the SD-1800 good customer service


----------



## buckyboy

i own and use an innoteck. i use it on my beagle. it is the worst coller ever, it dosn't bring my dog to a stop and he can ignore it. it is the biggest peice of junk. do you have any suggestions.


----------



## ODB

I have had good luck with Tri Tronics been using one for over 10 years now.


----------



## gundogguru

Tri-Tronics is the only way to go...


----------



## happyhooker

I have a six dog tri tronic classic feild 70 that has given me 0 problems since I bought it 4 years ago.The only con I have found is the range can get cut short when you have some trees between you and your dogs.All in all I would recomend this unit to anyone.


----------



## Slimpickins

I run and am very involved int he dog gaimes and tho only brands you see are Dogtra and Tritronics. Everything else is junk.

I personally have a two dog 3500 from Dogtra and would not traide it for the world. I also own a 200 gold that I bought 5 years ago and have not had a problem yet.


----------



## birdog105

Tri Tronics Sport Basic is the BEST collar you can get for the money... I wish it have the vibe feature, but thats the ONLY thing I'd change about it... Its simple, light, and a beast, I train and hunt in extreme cold, wet, and rugged conditions and have yet to see this thing fail. It charges fast, and can be left on the charger without worrying about battery damage. Can be upgraded for up to 3 dogs as well. :beer:

I have tried Innotek and a few buddies(three of which are professional trainers) have tried DT and Inno's as well, all of us either use Dogtra or TriTronics now, superior products both have outstanding customer service from what I hear, as nobody I know has sent anything back to either company(yet)....


----------



## Yellow dog Phoenix

Just got a DT jump and rise collar. Will be my new favorite collar right after tri-tronics pro 100. I know collars are expensive but this is the best of all companies. Try it and you will know.


----------



## bl|nk

I currently have a Tri-Tronics Sport Upland G3, Cabelas (Innotek rebranded) and a Tri Tronics 2 dog (older mid range model)

I've been very happy with the Tri-Tronics. I don't seem to need to tap my dogs very often, I do like the remote beeper on/off. Holds a good charge and the dogs don't seem to mind these small G3 collars.

The Cabela's collar no longer zaps. I should just throw it away.


----------



## colth_00

I have a dogtra 2502 and it is a really good two dog collar. I had the 2500, but got another pointer and then bought the 2502. Never had it switch signals between the two collars or whatever you guys are talking about. Expensive piece of equipment but works as it should.


----------



## zatoan

I have a tri-tronics sport 2 dog and have nothing but good things to say about it. Have had to only change battery in the remote on time in five years. I used it every day there for awhile and no failures. Would recommend one to anybody.


----------

